# 6 month old kitten behaviour, what to expect?



## jenna107 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello all, just wondering what to expect from my little man now he is 6 n half months old. He doesn't seem to want to play much now, got him neutered last week but he just seems to have lost all interest in his mouse toys etc?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Losing interest in play is not usual for a 6 mth old kitten. Could you try him with some new toys in case he is bored with his old tones ? It is good to ring the changes with toys, put some away so you always have something to bring out when he has forgotten about it. Just like with kids, you don't let them have all their toys at once

He may be more responsive to interactive toys rather than toys he has to use on his own. Maybe try some different Da Bird attachments, there are various ones. Or a laser light, or ping pong balls for you to throw for him, or a simple piece of string you pull along the floor for him. 

If he is not responsive to any of those, then it could be he is not feeling well. 
Is he eating and toiletting normally? Is he responsive when you stroke him or pick him up? Any other changes in behaviour?


----------



## jenna107 (Jul 10, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Losing interest in play is not usual for a 6 mth old kitten. Could you try him with some new toys in case he is bored with his old tones ? It is good to ring the changes with toys, put some away so you always have something to bring out when he has forgotten about it. Just like with kids, you don't let them have all their toys at once
> 
> He may be more responsive to interactive toys rather than toys he has to use on his own. Maybe try some different Da Bird attachments, there are various ones. Or a laser light, or ping pong balls for you to throw for him, or a simple piece of string you pull along the floor for him.
> 
> ...


Hi thank you for your response. He plays if I pill string for him etc but he doesn't just randomly pounce on anything anymore. He is always really cuddly and eats and toilets fine


----------



## jenna107 (Jul 10, 2013)

loxx said:


> my Rico was a bit funny for about five days after being neutered, but then got back to his normal self... i think for him the whole experience was quite upsetting plus his best friend/sister/play mate was moping around depressed in a cone. has your little feller been for his post op check up? if not that's a good opportunity to have a chat with the vet..


No he hasn't the vet never mentioned anything about a check up. He is fine in every other way just doesn't seem interested in play. More bothered about his next feeding session hehe


----------

